# How is Dayton Classic 15 inch subwoofer?



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I need to recommend a _cheap_ powered subwoofer for a home audio system. Parts express has a kit that comes with a 15 inch Dayton Classic subwoofer, amp, and a sealed box, just a hair above $300. Would this sound good for music? Don't care for HT much. This will be paired with two Infinity Priumus 3-way speakers, each with two 6.5 inch midbass drivers with port tuning frequency at about 50Hz.

Another thing I am considering is to buy this box and amp, but replace the subwoofer with a Peerless SLS12 or Infinity Reference 1260.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

The Peerless SLS12 can't move as much air as the Dayton Classic 15, so I don't think it's a good idea to use that one instead of the C15...
The Infinity, is that a caraudio-subwoofer? Those tend to need HUGE boxes to dig deep in a home environment...

Off course the Dayton Classic 15 isn't the most impressive sub out there, can't expect that for the price-tag, but according to the specs, it should do very well for the money!

You should throw the C15 in WinISD, with the box that comes with the kit, and then compare it to the DVC 15" in the same box... Might be interesting to spend just that little extra on that one (quite a bit more x-max and lower Fs) if it works out in that box...
But does PE allow you to upgrade a part of one of their kits?

The kit saves you $38 and the difference between C15 and DVC15 is $50,-...
So if they allow upgrading, it's $50,- more, but if they don't, it's $88,- more to buy everything seperately...

Isabelle


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

This is not urgent. I'll see if there will be any good sales over the holidays.

Looking at the specs, the Dayton "DVC" subwoofer is much better while not being a lot more expensive. I just noticed that Peerless SLS does not exist with 15 inch diameter to begin with. I do feel tempted to try out a peerless subwoofers as they have good reputation for their SQ. As for Infinity Reference, the 12 inch DVC sub needs 1.5 cu ft for qtc of 0.8. This doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

.8 Qtc in home-audio is high! In home audio, you want a Qtc of .6-ish and the lowest F3 possible!

Peerless subs do have a good reputation, there's a pair waiting to be installed in my car here... 
But it ain't SLS'es: It are XXLS'es of the older series, with the Nomex cone.
Current Peerless products aren't what they used to be. Tymphany (thus Peerless) went to the Chinese, but the good products went to Scanspeak...
The quality of Peerless a few years ago can now be found in the Scanspeak Discovery-line...

Isabelle


----------

